# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Russen in Thailand

## schiene

Bei unserem letzten Besuch in Patty Febr.2006 fand ich es schon ziemlich kraß wieviele Russen sich da rumtreiben.Extrem aufgefallen ist uns dabei das wirklich Proletenhafte und großkotzige Auftreten der "Sowjets".Dagegen sind die Engländer und Deutschen ja wirklich harmlos.
Hatten in einem guten Fischrestaurant ne Russenfamilie neben uns sitzen,also echt,bin einiges gewöhnt aber meine Frau meinte nur...komm Uwe wir bezahlen...ich kann das Geschrei,rumgemeckere und den Gestank des russischen Parfüms nicht mehr ertragen.OK,die vom Nebentisch waren schon extreme Beispiele aber wenn ich schon am Strand von Thais nur noch mit russisch angesprochen werde (sollte ich mein Äußeres vielleicht ändern?)....nee Danke.
Ist es in anderen Touristenorten genauso schlimm oder konzentriert sich das nur auf Pattaya?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den "Russkis"

----------


## Enrico

Meine oder unsere Erfahrungen? Das fängt schon auf dem Airport an. Entweder besoffen weil gerade angekommen, oder besoffen weil kurz vorm Start. Grauenvoll und einfach nur peinlich  ::

----------


## schiene

Man Enrico,hab beim ersten mal lesen verstanden das du immer beim Start oder Landung besoffen bist und das peinlich findest :aetsch:

----------


## Hua Hin

Russen-Thailand-mässig fehlt  mir die Erfahrung.
Aber als ich vor ein paar ein paar Jahren von München nach Moskau flog, 
war ich mir sicher, ich befand mich in der höchsten Kneipe der Welt.
Die Duty-Free-Spiritousen wurden im Flieger auf Anhieb geleert.
Die Geruchsatmophäre war dementsprechend und einige Damen fielen nach entsprechendem Konsum  vor Leichtigkeit sogar in den Mittelgang.
Aber ich will jetzt hier keine Russen schlecht machen.
Ich bin beruflich und privat mit vielen Deutschrussen zusammen und da merkste fast keinen Unterschied mehr.

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Mir ist es vor 2, 3 Jahren in Patty schon aufgefallen.
Viele Russen, proletenhaft, viel Geld aber geizig bis zum geht nicht mehr.
Billiges Parfum, kein Benehmen.
Kein Unterschied mehr zu besoffenen Deutschen und Engländern an den Bars.

----------


## maadamm

Das ist in Pattaya am schlimmsten, glaube ich, weil die fast alle über 
U-Tapao kommen, da fliegen heutzutage sogar schon Normale Europäer hin, mit russischen Airlines, zb. Berlin---irgendwo in Russland---
U-Tapao Airport, ca 20 km südlich von Patty.
Der Airport ist eine Hinterlassenschaft der Kriegsbesessenen Amis.
Wir verzichten seit ca 2 Jahren weitgehend auf Patty, weil viele Restaurants und Läden dort die Karten und Infos eher in russisch
als in englisch (deutsch erwarte ich nicht)publizieren.
Auch das vermehrte Aufkommen russischer, fetter, dicktittiger Huren
veranlaßt mittlerweile sogar Pattayas Behörden zu Restriktionen,
da versuchen sogar mafiöse Russenbanden den "Barbetrieb"
zu kontrollieren. :traurig: 
Wir urlauben deshalb vorzugsweise in den ruhigen Gebieten um Phuket 
oder im korruptionsärmeren Hua Hin (weil dort ..........)
Scheint aber zu stimmen, Statistiken bestätigen das.  ::  

  maadamm

----------


## schiene

Russischer Tourist knebelt und beraubt Thailänderin 

Verärgerte Anwohner verprügeln und fesseln ihn
Boonlua Chatree

Der Russe Roman Nechaev, 26, hatte eine junge Thailänderin überfallen und ihren Goldschmuck und andere Wertgegenstände geraubt. Daraufhin wurde er von ihren Nachbarn zusammengeschlagen, mit Handschellen gefesselt und musste so auf das Eintreffen der Polizei warten.



Ein Polizeibeamter durchsucht den gefesselten und zusammengeschlagenen Russen.

Die Polizei von Pattaya wurde gegen 2:30 Uhr am Morgen des 21. Mai in die Soi Skaw Beach gerufen, nachdem einige Anwohner festgestellt hatten, dass eine Gruppe Personen einen Ausländer in der Lobby eines kleinen Hotels zusammenschlugen. Als die Beamten vor Ort eintrafen, lag der Mann bewusstlos, blutend und gefesselt auf dem Fußboden.

Der Russe hatte offensichtlich eine Frau mit einem Messer bedroht und ihren teuren Schmuck gestohlen. Anwohner der Gegend hörten die Hilferufe der Frau und liefen zum Tatort, wo sie den Ausländer zusammenschlugen und fesselten. Dann warteten sie auf die Polizei.

Die Polizisten durchsuchten die Taschen des Mannes und fanden eine goldene Halskette im Gewicht von 5 Baht, zwei weitere goldene Halsketten im Gewicht von 3 Baht (1 Baht Gold hat einen ungefähren Wert von 6.800 Baht), goldene Ringe und Bargeld im Gesamtwert von 19.200 Baht.

Das Opfer, Namooy Mektup, 26, identifizierte die Gegenstände als ihr gehörig und erklärte, dass der Ausländer sie mit einem Messer bedroht, sie gefesselt und ihre Beine mit Klebeband zusammengeschnürt hatte, bevor er sich mit seiner Beute aus dem Staub machen wollte.

Der Russe wurde auf die Polizeiwache gebracht und wegen schweren Raubüberfalls angeklagt.

Während der Anklageerhebung traf eine andere Frau, Pongsri Unjitr, auf dem Polizeirevier ein und erklärte, dass der gleiche Mann sie am Vortag ebenfalls mit einem Messer bedroht und ihr 19.000 Baht, eine 2 Baht schwere goldene Halskette, ein 1 Baht schweres goldenes Armband, einen Goldring und ein Mobiltelefon geraubt hatte. Die Beamten verpassten Nechaev daraufhin noch einmal eine Anklage wegen schweren Raubüberfalls. Der Russe wartet jetzt im Gefängnis auf seinen Prozess.


Quelle:www.pattayablatt.com

----------


## walter

also ich mag die russinnen. in thailand und auch in deutschland.  :verliebt:

----------

gelöscht wegen Inkompetenz   :aetsch:

----------


## Joseph

In diesem Fred gefällt mir am besten Günnis Satz:

"Kein Unterschied mehr zu besoffenen Deutschen und Engländern an den Bars."

Wir sollten bedenken: wir haben kein Monopol auf schlechtes Benehmen...

Ich war mal in St. Petersburg, da waren die Russen alle normal, so normal wie wir. - Aber auch wir verändern unser Verhalten, wenn wir in Thiland oder auf den Philippinen eine Bar betreten...Kennt uns ja keiner...

Joseph, der auch schon mal besoffen war

----------


## Thaiman

Männer sowie Frauen derselben Nation sind vor ca. 6-7 Jahren über Ägypten hergefallen wie die Heuschrecken.
Alle bis obenhin vollgestopft mit Geld.
Bekannterweise interessiert niemand wie "Sie" dazu gekommen sind.   :Nono:  

Aber diese Reaktion kann man weltweit bewundern.

----------


## Daniel Sun

In irgeneiner Reportage über Moskau, hörte ich letztens den Satz "Kapitalisumus in seiner agresivsten Form". Paßt irgendwie....

----------


## schiene

Bei etwa 142 Mio Einwohner welche Russland hat ist es wirklich nur ein kleiner Prozentsatz welcher sich Reisen in andere Länder leisten kann.Meist sind es "Emporkömmlinge"welche meinen den dicken Max spielen zu müssen.Das ist aber nicht nur bei den Russkis so.

----------


## guenny

Ganz sicher nicht Schiene.
Was mir dabei nur zu denken gegeben hat, war die Überlegung, dass die mit diesem Verhalten so ein Stück weit das "deutsche" Auftreten übernommen haben, so als Erbschaft quasi. Und dann denkt man, kein Wunder, wenn Deutsche immer so negativ aufgefallen sind.

----------


## schiene

Aber das stinkende Russenparfüm ham sie nicht von den Deutschen übernommen :aetsch:

----------

Könnte es sein, dass Mann angst hat die geilsten Hühner wären wegen den Russen dann schon besetzt ?

----------


## schiene

@Phommel,
Die meisten Russen gehen nicht an die Bars,die ziehen sich paar Flaschen Wodka in den Hotelanlagen rein und die Weiber gehen Shoppen.

----------

Soll das nun heissen, dass der Trend vom es selber machen zum pudern gehen lassen zieht ?`


Phommel, der sich ebn vorhin beim neusten Wechselkurs erschrocken hat.

----------


## guenny

Die Info von Schiene stimmt mit meinen Beobachtungen 100% überein.
Männer sah man eher selten, wenn dann leicht angeheitert. Dagegen die Frauen, wasserstoffblond, Handtäschen voll Geld au fShoppingtour und am Sammeltaxi dann um 10 THB gefeilscht.

----------

Kommen die Russen denn mit ihren Frauen ins Seebad ?

----------


## Daniel Sun

Wie ich hörte arbeiten die dort auch.

----------

Ist doch schön, wenn die russische Kultur auch im Seebad an den Mann gebracht wird. 
Ich hab' da nix einzuwenden.

----------


## schiene

Stimmt,in Pattaya gibts/gabs? ne Russen GoGo Bar welche aber zum Großteil wiederrum nur von Asiaten besucht wird.War zwar schon lange nicht mehr in Patty und hab keine Ahnung obs  die noch gibt.Die Weiber sollen aber nichts besonderes gewesen sein.

----------

> Stimmt,in Pattaya gibts/gabs? ne Russen GoGo Bar welche aber zum Großteil wiederrum nur von Asiaten besucht wird.War zwar schon lange nicht mehr in Patty und hab keine Ahnung obs  die noch gibt.Die Weiber sollen aber nichts besonderes gewesen sein.


Vor zwei Jahren gab es die noch, kenne ich aber auch nur von aussen. Da tanzte immer eins von den Girls in einem Glaskasten. Der Anblick konnte mich aber nicht dazu bewegen, die Treppe hoch zu gehen und meine Frau wollte da auch nicht rein. Werde auch die nächste Jahre nicht dazu kommen, da ich Patty nicht wirklich brauche.

Grüße

Volker

----------


## schiene

ein Bericht vom Spiegel...
http://www.spiegel.de/reise/europa/0...570687,00.html

----------


## schiene

Lanta Tour Voyage eines der grössten Reiseanbieter Russlands ist wohl Pleite.
Angeblich sind 3.500 russische Urlauber von dem Konkurs der Firma betroffen
und 1.072 davon allein in Thailand.
http://www.wochenblitz.com/nachricht...tml#contenttxt

----------


## schiene

*Phuket*
Immer mehr thail. Geschäftsleute beschweren sich über die illegale"Konkurenz"aus Russland.
Die Rede ist von illegalen Taxiunternehmen,Ausflugsunternehmen und Massagesalons in Verbindung mit Souvenierverkauf.
Die Behörden wollen den Beschwerden nachgehen und sich offiziell um die Angelegenheit kümmern.

----------


## pit

Das wird wohl zu einem großen Thema, da mittlerweile auch der Honorarkonsul der russischen Föderation sich dazu geäußert hat.

?Many foreigners working illegally in Phuket?, say officials

 ::

----------


## pit

Nun ist der Stein am Rollen!

Crackdown begins on illegal foreigners in Phuket

 ::

----------


## schiene

"Die fünf Russen waren im November von der Polizei auf Phuket verhaftet worden. Ihnen wurde vorgeworfen, mehrfach aus Geschäften und von Händlern Armbanduhren, Handys und andere Gegenstände gestohlen zu haben.
 Letzte Woche wurden sie von einem Gericht für schuldig befunden und auf ein Jahr Gefängnis ohne Bewährung verurteilt. Die Presse vermutet, dass sie gegen das Urteil Einspruch erhoben haben. Die Richter haben sie aber offensichtlich dagegen entschieden.
Allerdings wurde ihnen die Zeit, die sie in Untersuchungshaft verbracht haben, auf ihre Gefängnisstrafe angerechnet."
Quelle:
Fünf Russen zu einem Jahr Gefängnis auf Phuket verurteilt: TIP Zeitung Thailand

----------


## schiene

hui,der hat aber gut einen geladen.....
http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=105_1418650688

----------

